# Phần mềm CAD, CAM, CNC > Phần mềm khác >  USB Dongle key cho phần mềm China ????(hỏi ngu chuột)

## tranhung123456

Có cao thủ nào biết cách loại bỏ USB Dongle khi bật phần mềm China (ví dụ phần mềm Rip file JPG sang PRN)
và hỏi ngu tý lấy USB Dongle của phần mềm khác xài được không

----------


## emptyhb

không bác nhé!

----------


## suu_tam

Đi mua dongle key về mà dùng.

----------


## tranhung123456

Thanks các bác chỉ dẫn  
đã làm được bằng cách dùng 1 USB dongle trên 1 mạng Lan shard cho máy khác dùng phần mềm Rip UltraPrint (lúc đầu khởi động nó hỏi USB dongle)
vì 1 máy của China có xài phần mềm in kèm rip (mà máy đó chạy chậm như rùa) nên mình chép thư mục của nó đem sang máy kế bên để Rip file in phun UV phẳng khổ lớn
và cuối cùng đã thành công dùng phần mềm UltraPrint ở máy khác (khong có USB dongle)và trên mạng lan có máy cắm USB dongle thế là rip thoải mái thử nghiệm đã thành công

----------

Gamo

----------


## Manh Design

> Thanks các bác chỉ dẫn  
> đã làm được bằng cách dùng 1 USB dongle trên 1 mạng Lan shard cho máy khác dùng phần mềm Rip UltraPrint (lúc đầu khởi động nó hỏi USB dongle)
> vì 1 máy của China có xài phần mềm in kèm rip (mà máy đó chạy chậm như rùa) nên mình chép thư mục của nó đem sang máy kế bên để Rip file in phun UV phẳng khổ lớn
> và cuối cùng đã thành công dùng phần mềm UltraPrint ở máy khác (khong có USB dongle)và trên mạng lan có máy cắm USB dongle thế là rip thoải mái thử nghiệm đã thành công


Bác chia sẻ cho anh em với

----------

